# Need advice-Asian trip for 50th-where to go, how to plan....



## loosefeet (Aug 26, 2012)

I have always wanted to go to Asia-next year is my 50th BDay and was trying for Thailand.  I am thinking about going in June-kids out of school, BDay etc.  I have had no luck,  so far, trading ino the Marriott in Phuket or Bangkok (which I have fantasizes about).  So need to branch out to consider other options.  I was hoping to bring the whole family of 5, but money now much more tight w/ college expenses etc.  I want a nice destination, not just a place to stay, with some change in culture and some doable activities.  Am going to try for about 3 weeks off to go.  At his point, open to suggestions (hoping to do timeshare since I have, but, can consider other options).  Also, any advice on airline tickets-how to economize?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Aug 26, 2012)

also >
chiang mai, chiang rai
krabi, koh samui

neighboring - cambodia (siem reap / angkor wat) and laos


----------



## Jimster (Aug 26, 2012)

*vietnam*

Dont forget Viet nam although for some this is not desired because of the war, but it is an interesting place to visit.
As to airline tickets, BOOK EARLY.  Prices will go up as time comes to go there-you also want to have an opportunity to pick the seats you want.  I would advise that you do NOT go through San Fransciso if you can avoid it.  The best routing for me is directly to Narita and then connect to whatever destination you want.  Since I am an elite with UA I always stop in either the UA or ANA lounge (of both) get a shower and some snacks.  It is also nice to get off the plane for a while.  It will take about 20 hours to BKK.  I travel out of Ord.  
Phuket and Chiang Mai are both good destinations in Thailand with lots to see in Bangkok too.  As mentioned, Angkor Wat is worth the trip to Cambodia although you will hate getting there since Bangkok airways has a monopoly BKK to Siem Reap.  It is about $350 for a 45 minute trip.  Also, if you go to thailand (only thailand) take travelers checks because they have a high ATM fee.  In other places, you can use your ATM card.  
There is so much to see and do, it is difficult to tell you more.  Please ask again when your destination(s) is/are known.  Also feel free to email me since I have taken about 5 trips to SE Asia in the last 3 years.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 26, 2012)

*SF*

I just noticed you live in Northern California.  My advice still stands.  Maybe you can leave out of Seatle or something.  The problem with SF is that almost every elite in the world lives in SF.  So you chances of getting upgrades and other perks is almost non-existent.  Also the flights will fill faster because of asian americans who want to go back to their country of ancestry.  If you fly US Air maybe even Phoenix works for you.  To give you an idea of what i mean, on a recent flight out of SF to Chicago (I was a 1K) and was 64 on the upgrade list.  Flying out of Ord i have been successful in getting upgraded.


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 30, 2012)

How is the Marriott Empire place?  Just got a trade there, worth it?


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 31, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> How is the Marriott Empire place?  Just got a trade there, worth it?



Stayed there last year. This is not a resort!

The Empire Place is a Condo development at which Marriott have a number of units. These are very modern 2 & 3 bed condos. No real facilities at the site other than a fairly average pool and fitness room. These are for the building - not just Marriott.

It is in a business district and is an easy access to the Skytrain system.

Overall ok for a city vacation but a week was too long.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2012)

I would encourage you to NOT try to book timeshares- especially American timeshares if it's your goal to see and experience another culture. You mention Thailand. We visited Thailand when we were about the age you will be celebrating. Staying in Bangkok, then driving North, staying in teak guesthouses, a floating lodge on the River Kwai near the famous bridge. We saw farmers planting their rice and went into casaba and tobacco fields when farmers were harvesting. Continuing through small villages and even being delayed and joining in a family's cremation celebration of a beloved elder. We experienced the night markets of Chiang Rai and the celadon pottery factories in Chaing Mai. Finally staying some few days near the Golden Triangle and day-tripping into Myanmar (Burma), crossing into Laos and visiting hill-tribe peoples in the area from the back of pickup trucks (Song Tau Taxi & tuk tuks & from elephant back). In all over 3 weeks, we traveled over 800 miles in Thailand by more than 14 different modes of transportation.

A trip like this is do-able but probably a good bit more costly than a timeshare vacation- especially if taking all the kiddos and with college expenses looming. If you want details, just drop me a PM.

If you are going to just go to a timeshare and enjoy it's amenities, you might as well just go to Florida or the Caribbean.

Happy birthday!

Jim


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 3, 2012)

accommodations CAN be extremely cheap


----------



## Skatduder (Dec 17, 2012)

In Thailand I look to hotels. Often times the room comes with breakfast and is less expensive than my yearly TS dues..

Some good deals now on Delta from Sea to Bkk March through May.. I was seeing fares for $860r/t leaving on Mon or Tue.. 

I also fly into Manila which is sometimes cheaper and take a smaller carrier to Bangkok.. Sometimes cheaper than direct to Bkk.. course it depends on how much time you have.

Marriot - Phuket looks good.. ways out of town too..


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 9, 2013)

I have made many plans for this Thailand trip.  But, broke my leg 2weeks ago!!  I should be walking/working etc, but not fully recovered by the planned trip.  It's too hard to rearrange everything-so either I go, or cancel.  If I can get around short distances, may be ok.  Thought of hiring a driver/guide in each of the 3 places we will be:  Bangkok, Chiangmai Mai, and Phuket.  I thought this may help as I won't be able to walk the long distances I'm used to.  Any ideas on how to do this-or how to travel to this part of the world with limitations?   Not quite ready to cancel everything unless I need to (don't heal we'll, etc).


----------



## fizzysoup (Mar 10, 2013)

Hiring a driver/guide will work no problems.
It will be a bit more expensive in Phuket, as the local 'Mafia' have now cornered virtually all the transport options apart from car hire!
Don't let a broken leg curtail your fun, although it will restrict your options!


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 11, 2013)

Have any advice on finding a good driver/guide?


----------



## fizzysoup (Mar 11, 2013)

The Concierge at your hotel is probably as good a bet as any!
Front desk may advise a more expensive option!



loosefeet said:


> Have any advice on finding a good driver/guide?


----------



## Jimster (Mar 11, 2013)

*chiang Mai*

I hired the driver that picked me up from the airport.  I stayed at the Dusit downtown chaing mai, but the bad news is that even with a private driver there was still a good bit of walking.  I was very happy with the driver, however.  I went all over the Golden Triangle.  I have also had drivers in Bangkok and Phuket but I am not as inclined to recommend them.


----------



## npey (Mar 14, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Overall ok for a city vacation but a week was too long.



I suspected that. How many days would be fine?


----------



## PLL (May 24, 2013)

Please be advised that Bangkok is very hot and humid around the time you're travelling - June/July timeframe.  At certain sites e.g. grand palace, temples, women are not allowed to wear shorts, and tank tops so pack accordingly.  I was there in December and it was such a nice change from the heat of late June -miserably hot but still worth going if that is the only option.


----------

